

Sachin Agarwal: My Memories of Apple - ashishbharthi
http://sachin.posterous.com/apple-memories

======
rince
"To pay off my college loans and car loan, I bought Macs from the bookstore
and sold them on eBay. This consumed my life for about 3 weeks."

So you're the reason why they put the limits on education purchases.

Dick move.

~~~
Volpe
Well (hopefully), now he'll be remembered as "the guy that ruined education
discounts so he could buy an audi and have a free education"... Talk about
over-privileged...

~~~
softbuilder
Better than being the guy who ruined education discounts to serve his meth
habit.

Are education discounts ruined now? I haven't been in a college store in a
while.

------
nikcub
> I remember waking up one morning to find a strange man setting up a Mac LC
> II in my room. I don't know who he was or why we chose to buy an Apple
> computer, but on that day, history was made

So who was this guy? and, history being made? really? When I think about
historic moments I think about the Berlin Wall, September 11, or the Japanese
delegation boarding the USS Missouri in Tokyo Harbor to sign the surrender of
Japan. I definitely don't associate it with some guy getting his first Mac

~~~
a4agarwal
a post about apple includes my memories about apple. why the hate?

------
kumarm
Awesome so he idealizes a dude who parks in Handicapped parking (without a
number plate).

What kind of world do we live in?

~~~
malkia
I've read that there a quite a lot of handicapped people that are against
these signs, and separation.

~~~
kumarm
That justify for anyone to behave the way Steve did.

Down Voting? Damn Fan Boyism.

